# Advice on getting a whippet



## frankie00 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi there, I would really appreciate some advice on getting a whippet as our second dog. They were a breed I considered initially, but having a cat that was very fast and active I decided I may be asking for trouble! Sadly, my cat has passed away and I am now wondering if perhaps it is the right time to revisit the whippet idea. My dog is a miniature dachshund, although he is probably between mini and standard in size, and he is very calm and sweet at home and enjoys digging up the garden! We take him out for about an hour a day - would that be enough for a whippet? And also the size difference between the dogs- I don't know if that would be a problem. My reasons for thinking a whippet would fit in with us, is that I think they are generally billed as gentle and affectionate, and enjoying lounging around on the sofa- and I think that would fit in so well with the dachshund! Any advice would be so welcome.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have whippets and know people that have both dachsies and whippets living together quite happily. The size difference should not be a problem my whippets live with 2 italian greyhounds well 1 pure bred the other 95% italian the rest whippet and a chihuahua x yorkie who is chihuahua size.

Do not be mislead yes whippets are lovely gentle dogs but as puppies can be quite active a and touch mad. They are sprint dogs so have short periods of activity and then rest. An hour a day exercise would be plenty especially if they have some free running time in that time but remember they are sight hounds and will see something in the distance that you can't and will chase. I would avoid the working and racing lines and go for a show bred. Often they are slightly larger heavier dogs but they do tend to be slightly calmer.


----------



## frankie00 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply - it is so good to be able to get some advice from someone who is experienced with whippets! I am glad that you think their size difference will be OK and that an hours exercise should be enough. I would definitely be able to incorporate free running into that time - not that Rufus really runs very far (!) but he is off the lead galloping about for most of his walk. Do you find that you take out a ball to encourage them to go and run - or is no encouragement needed?!
I am going to have to do a lot of recall training I can see! And thank you for pointing out that I should go for a show bred dog - it is something I wouldn't have thought about but makes total sense. It doesn't bother me about the size difference in the slightest. :thumbup:


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I can defo recommend a whippet. I have one of Freyjas pups, she is 8mths old now and as I type she is curled up at my side...her favourite place with her mummy!
They are very gentle and loyal but as Freyja says as pups they can be quite active and loopy...imagine bambi on speed! Lol! But the craziness is short lived if they get a good run and then they are happy to settle. Tia sleeps several times through the day between walks and playtime with my other dog! On an evening she then sleeps from 8pm in our lounge until bedtime at 11pm, she then stays slept through until 8am when she up and raring to go again! 
She is great with dogs of all sizes, we had a family jack russell staying with us friday/saturday and they got along great! 

I have found her to be brilliant off lead, she likes to stay close and her recall is brilliant (I find a whistle helps)....she actually seems abit dim as I've seen many cats, squirrels and birds on the move and she ignores them as all she wants to do on walks is play with other dogs. My shar pei x seems to have more of a chase instinct. Lol. When she plays with other dogs she likes them to chase her, the only 2 dogs she has ever chased (in play) is my other dog and a whippet lurcher! I'm not sure she has quite got the hang of what she was bred for! Lol 

When I first got her I never saw any other whippets but in the past 2 weeks I have met 6 whippets with their owners in parks, all off lead and recalling well so it seems they do pick this up well with abit of training (but you do have to keep in your head that they are whippets just incase something triggers them). I think maybe it is because they like to be close to their humans, Tia is very much a velcro dog and even comes to the bathroom with me. She does have seperation anxiety due to this however but a crate is helping us work through this. 

Keep us updated if you choose to get one and we want piccies!! Lots of them!! I really want another already but my OH isn't letting on just yet! Can't blame him really..both my dogs are under 2 years! 

If you go my profile you will be able to go back through my previous threads and find the many piccies I have added!


----------



## frankie00 (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the sound of Tia very much! I really think that the general character of the whippet would fit in so well with Rufus - he has his loopy moments - where he stockpiles all his toys and runs up and down the garden looking for squirrels (!) but then he does love a good nap... As I type he is curled up by the fire - a bit too close if you ask me but he is refusing to be shifted! And he too is a velcro dog - I have never had so much company in my lie, so it seems perhaps I will have two at some point...

I also didn't want to get a dog that is going to be too rough with Ru, as he is quite delicate and he gets really nervous when much bigger dogs start playing - we had an encounter with a doberman today, who looked identical to him in the face but was just too boisterous for Rufus to have any fun with! 

Funnily enough, today I have seen two whippets walking in the park today (although they were too far away for me to run over too and quiz the poor owners!) and they were walking perfectly off the lead. Sticking fairly close to their humans and also having a frisbee thrown for them which was going down very well.

I am going to look into further and even possibly see if there is any chance of rescuing a whippet - although, I would like a puppy so that Rufus can slowly get used to the change in size!! 

Thank you so much for taking the time to give your advice - it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

What about looking for an older pup one of 6 or 7 months old will be a bit calmer than a 8 week old puppy. The only think with an older one would be at that age it would be more or less fully grown rather than a puppy of 8 weeks that is smaller and Rhu would be able to get accustomed to it will it was smaller


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

frankie00 said:


> I like the sound of Tia very much! I really think that the general character of the whippet would fit in so well with Rufus - he has his loopy moments - where he stockpiles all his toys and runs up and down the garden looking for squirrels (!) but then he does love a good nap... As I type he is curled up by the fire - a bit too close if you ask me but he is refusing to be shifted! And he too is a velcro dog - I have never had so much company in my lie, so it seems perhaps I will have two at some point...
> 
> I also didn't want to get a dog that is going to be too rough with Ru, as he is quite delicate and he gets really nervous when much bigger dogs start playing - we had an encounter with a doberman today, who looked identical to him in the face but was just too boisterous for Rufus to have any fun with!
> 
> ...


You should have just approached the people who had the whippets, im sure they would be happy to let you meet their dogs and see how Rufus feels about them. If not then you havent lost anything other than a little pride but hey you will get that back.

I find myself walking faster or crossing parks to see whippets or any dog that looks like fun for Tia to play with. Usually if people dont want their dogs to play they call them back and turn around anyway. Their loss 

Today on our walk we met Tias friend Whisky a lurcher (mainly whippet) and their owner decided to join our walk, we were out for an hour and Tia has slept for the rest of the day because they spent most of the hour running together. We also bumped into somebody with a HUGE black greyhound......watching all 3 run together was an amazing sight!!!

Be careful they are an addictive breed, Freyja did warn me. Everyday I check classifieds even though I arent getting another...yet! HA


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a whippet who is 5 months old now! He is actually the calmest and most trainable puppy i have ever had! He does have his mad moments but they are short lived and loves nothing more than a cuddle. He would play all the time with my other dog if she would let him though. When she is not about he would sleep all the time appart from his walks...


----------



## frankie00 (Oct 22, 2011)

I would definitely consider an older pup - although it is difficult to know where to start looking! I think all the rescue whippets seem to be considerable distances away- not that that would put me off, but it makes it a lot harder for visits. I have had a look on the KC website too and found some local (ish) breeders - again I suppose it doesnt really matter on distance, but thinking about getting Ru we were really lucky that his first car journey wasn't too long and stressful.

And mimi g - I will be chasing down whippet owners in the park too now- maybe even will be able to see where they got theirs from. It is funny how now I am considering getting one they seem to be everywhere...

Thank you everyone again for the help and advice - really kind of you all


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

frankie00 said:


> I would definitely consider an older pup - although it is difficult to know where to start looking! I think all the rescue whippets seem to be considerable distances away- not that that would put me off, but it makes it a lot harder for visits. I have had a look on the KC website too and found some local (ish) breeders - again I suppose it doesnt really matter on distance, but thinking about getting Ru we were really lucky that his first car journey wasn't too long and stressful.
> 
> And mimi g - I will be chasing down whippet owners in the park too now- maybe even will be able to see where they got theirs from. It is funny how now I am considering getting one they seem to be everywhere...
> 
> Thank you everyone again for the help and advice - really kind of you all


Hi Frankie

You could contact the GRWE they have fosters all over the UK. Whereabouts in London are you as I take Lola to daycare with the lady who is heavily involved with the rescue and she is based in Hitchin, hertfordshire. They are all over the place though so worth a try.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Agree with pinkears, most greyhound rescues will take in whippets although they are more rare. You can also contact Scruples, a whippet specific rescue. 
There are quite afew older whippets being sold privately on classifieds at the moment.
You just need to make sure you ask all the right questions about if the dog gets along with others dogs of all sizes, are they good with children and have they been worked(this may stop you letting it off a lead)


----------

